# First Luxury Watch Decision - Speedmaster Pro or Seamaster Planet Ocean



## AnthonyGT1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I am at the point in my life where two things happened: 1) I finally appreciated why people would spend so much money on a watch. 2) Im making enough money to afford a lower-priced luxury watch.

*The decision:* 
I want "THE" watch, the watch im going to wear to work everyday (im an engineer and electrical ops manager for the World Trade Center), the watch i can wear with jeans and a t-shirt, the watch i can wear with a suit. An all-around every day beautiful watch. 
I have decided i want an Omega and have narrowed it down to two watches:

*Omega Speedmaster Professional*
New Speedy Pro

OMEGA Watches: Speedmaster Professional - Steel on steel - 3570.50.00


Vintage 60s or 70s Speedy Pro
Recent model Speedy Pro with Hesalite front and sapphire back case for viewing (I cant afford the extra $1000 for the new model "Sapphire sandwich".
 2. *Omega Seamaster Plant Ocean* - black face/bezel w steel bracelet
OMEGA Watches: Seamaster Planet Ocean - Steel on steel - 232.30.42.21.01.001

Both are beautiful watches. I love the history behind the Speedy, the manual wind, and the vintage unchanged look of it. Not a huge fan of the hesalite (plastic) crystal but understand the history of it. Also not as water resistant as the Seamaster (50m vs 600m) The Seamaster PO is also gorgeous, has a Self-winding movement with Co-Axial Escapement. Also tells the date. Both look great with a steel bracelet or on a leather band.

You guys are the experts. What do you recommend? Which looks nicer for everyday and formal use? Which is more durable? This, to me, is a huge investment that i will cherish hopefully forever.


----------



## gt_5454 (Jun 10, 2010)

I had the same dilemma some time ago and can't decide between the speedy pro and the PO ... So I end up buying both .... Now I have the pleasant dilemma of deciding which one to wear every morning


----------



## eple (Jun 1, 2011)

Personally, Im quite bias towards the speedy as both my father and I own one (him a sapphire sandwich, and I a 176.0012 - the Mk4.5). It's quite the classic design, and almost never looks bad.

Sent from my X10a using Tapatalk


----------



## claudiusthegod (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm not an expert but I would say the seamaster looks more muscular and sporty. Therefore I'd rather wear the speedmaster with a suit and the seamaster on the weekends.


----------



## BobmG8 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have owned my speedy since I was 14, I purchased it back in 1972. I have worn it through my service in the Army as an MP, through college and I still love this watch. Sure I have purchased a Seamaster and X-33 over the years but there is nothing like the original Speedmaster Professional. This watch has a rich history with a look of confidence that never changes. If I were you and had the ability to purchase a brand new Omega I certainly would make it a Speedmaster Professional. Here is mine after all these years.


----------



## katiedaddy (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, I don't own Speedy pro but do own Speedy Schumacher that's also 42mm and Planet Ocean Chrono. As you can see from my pictures below, size difference is pretty big between the two and personally I think PO is more versatile since it goes well with both casual & dress attires, but as you mentioned Speedy Pro does have its history and its long lasting look so I don't think you can go wrong with either models. Good luck!


----------



## energyarts (Mar 25, 2008)

I personally went with the 3570.50


----------



## 4counters (Mar 18, 2010)

The PO for me. It has a date and you don't need to wind it. And the new PO is so darn SEXY!


----------



## Garde-temps (Aug 13, 2011)

The Speedmaster is a classic one: would buy it first; and who knows... perhaps you will be in position to solve your dilemna buying the PO in a few year time! (if you still like people spending a lot of money in watches as stated in your post ))


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

Tough choice, but it'd have to be the Speedy Pro, on history alone.


----------



## AnthonyGT1 (Aug 14, 2011)

gt_5454 said:


> I had the same dilemma some time ago and can't decide between the speedy pro and the PO ... So I end up buying both .... Now I have the pleasant dilemma of deciding which one to wear every morning


 I wish, but bothisnt an option... cant afford it. iTs one or the other.

The poll i set up is pretty much tied... not whati was hoping for.


----------



## AnthonyGT1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Gorgeous photo. Thanks.
See thats exactly why i want to buy one. My boss, who's about 65ish, has worn the same one since the 70s and it still looks amazing. I cant stop staring at it when im around him. Its got the vintage look but still passes as a modern watch. 
The sandwitch would be great because, as an engineer, i can stare at the movements for hours.


----------



## AnthonyGT1 (Aug 14, 2011)

KatieDaddy... that doesnt help. haha
Plus you have a Seamaster crono. If i had the money, my decision would be simple. It would be the new seamaster PO crono that just came out. I love it. 
OMEGA Watches: Seamaster Planet Ocean Chrono - Steel on steel - 232.30.46.51.01.003


----------



## AnthonyGT1 (Aug 14, 2011)

i dont mind the wind, it sort of connects you closer to the watch. But agreed, the new PO, especially the PO crono is gorgeous. 
If i had 9K id get the PO crono. Or the PO liquid metal.


----------



## AnthonyGT1 (Aug 14, 2011)

great photos energyarts, are they yours? 
They are making me lean more towards the Speedy. Why the speedy for you?


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Stick with the classics- Speedmaster Professional


----------



## joeuk (Feb 16, 2010)

speedy for me, I voted hesalite front and sapphire back , but still cant go wrong with the matal back


----------



## downer (Mar 1, 2009)

PO for me....
Had mine a few weeks now. It is suitable for everywhere.


----------



## .oli. (Mar 30, 2011)

Speedmaster, definitely. Much more versatile, timeless.
Don't get me wrong, I love the PO, love divers, but as an everyday watch the speedy is just better, so versatile, will look great with a T shirt or a suit.

As someone mentioned, owning both is not a bad idea!


----------



## jwalther (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

This is a tough one indeed and you really need to take into consideration your interests and lifestyle.

Let me explain;

*lifestyle*; if your jet-skiing up and down the ocean, swim a lot or do any water sports, the PO is the way to go for sure. If you a land-lover and only go for the occasional swim, the Speedy needs to be considered.
*interests*; if you love aerospace, space missions, piloting etc, the Speedy is the way to go for sure. If your after watches with a strong collectors history, the speedmaster bests the PO also.

I went for the PO because I'm not much of a 'moon man' and I do like the water. Also I planned to get the IWC chronograph at some stage (got it now :-!) which quenched my chronograph lust. The one thing that still draws me to the Speedy Pro is the prestige it holds amongst even the fussiest watch collectors. It is a true historical icon for sure and one day, I will most likely pick-up a used vintage Speedmaster Moon watch. But not before a Rolex Explorer I'm thinking.

Saying all this, I think the PO is a Omega iconic watch. Very well presented and received by Omega collectors. The co-axial movement also holds it own respect.


----------



## energyarts (Mar 25, 2008)

AnthonyGT1 said:


> great photos energyarts, are they yours?
> They are making me lean more towards the Speedy. Why the speedy for you?


Yes, they are my one day old photos. Speedy is a classic, it has a timeless design that at first doesn't seem like much based on all the new designs and other options out there, so you skip it at first, but always go back and admire and try to understand its purpose. Is delicate, yet indestructible, has fine elegant lines accompanied by a strong character. You can take it to dance tango but also take it to the North or South Pole, or through the amazon jungle on a river boat in the company of caboclos, or while dragging your feet through the Sahara desert and checking your time at the top of a 170 meters sand dune.

There is a reason why the PO resembles the Speedmaster Pro; I want to grow up and be like my dad because he is the coolest dad ever besides being the strongest of them all 

By the way, PO chrono is on my radar I need a diver that looks like the speedy.


----------



## Hammondo (Feb 8, 2010)

In your opening post, you seemed to be more positive about the advantages of having a PO, so that should be your choice and you will not regret it, especially if your looking at getting the new model with the new in-house movement :>) Just going back to something about funds though, I though you said the sapphire sandwich was $1000 too much, yet surely the new PO line is well over that price! Either way, once you have the PO.....I'll have a feeling you will be wanting the Speedy Pro soon after. This certainly happened to me....bought a PO in Feb and had to have the Speedy Pro...so bought that in the Apr.....and don't regret it one bit !


----------



## AnthonyGT1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank anonymousmoose

Seems its been leaning more towards the Speedy than the PO but 90% of you guys on the thread seem just as torn as I am, saying both are good for their particular reasons. 
I swim and do some sports, mostly cycling so I dont think I need the 600m depth of the PO. 
Not sure if the depth rating of the PO has anything to do with the durability of the watch. I want this thing to last a lifetime and ultimately pass it on to my kid (when that day/kid comes).

Im not hugely into the space programs but as an electrical engineer i read a lot about it and am interested. I love looking at moon walk photos and spotting the Speedys on the astronauts.

So torn, I think im going to look for the discontinued Hesalite front and Sapphire back Speedy.


----------



## AnthonyGT1 (Aug 14, 2011)

I agree with your comment about always going back to the Speedy. Ive look at hundreds of watches but the one that i always get drawn back to is the Speedy. 
When i first started researching i was looking at this website, its got reviews on hundreds of new watches, most of which are WAYYYY out of my price range. 
Out of the hundreds i probably book marked 5 watches tops that i would consider as my every-day watch. Speeds was one of them. But not PO is also on that list. 
Watch Reviews - AskMen


----------



## AnthonyGT1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hammond, isnt the regular PO cheaper than the Speedy Pro? 
The sandwich model i am looking at is one that was discontinued a few years ago and has hesalite in the front and sapphire in the back, the new model has sapphire on both sides and is $1k more. 
The discontinued one would likely be cheaper than a new original speedy pro. 

The PO crono that just came out is way out of my range. I think its $9k or something.


----------



## ACW (Dec 21, 2008)

If I only had one choice it would be the speedy. If you are worried about the hesalite, get the saphire sandwhich or the broadarrow which has the saphire as well. My first was a speedy moonphase and did not purchase another Omega for 5 years and it served me very well for swimming sport and dress occassions.


----------



## AnthonyGT1 (Aug 14, 2011)

You guys have been awesome... 
A few other things to pick your brain on.
1) the *hesalite crystal* - historical reasoning aside, what is your experience with the material? I like that its easy to polish with Polywatch where the more expensive sapphire is stronger but can not be polished out if scratched. But still, plexiglass on a luxury watch??? I dont know.

2) Im going to sound like a ......... saying this... but what is your experience with *women's opinion of the watch*. Its great that watch enthusiasts appreciate the watch and I hate that watches are this form of "status symbol", but lets face it, everyone wants to be noticed. When i go to a bar in NYC like i do all the time, I want to be wearing a watch that women will be attracted to. 
In your experience do women like the Speedy or the PO better? Im guessing the PO.


----------



## acdelco (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Anthony, keep in mind that in comparing the two, the Speedy is more of a watch enthusiast's watch. Which leads to me the hesalite crystal. For many WIS, the hesalite is part of the charm since it's the "original" crystal. There's the warm glow effect with the dome that many find cool. I agree with you, though, for modern standards, it doesn't say "luxury" quite as much as sapphire. For this issue, you just have to ask yourself what kind of guy you are....are you the "luxury" kind of guy (PO) or more of "retro cool" kind of guy. ( Speedy) : )

As for your second question, I think the PO would probably get more female attention because it has more of that modern "luxury" feel and slight bling look to it. But, it depends on the woman. My GF likes the Speedy better, which she finds real unique.

I absolutely love both watches but voted PO.



AnthonyGT1 said:


> You guys have been awesome...
> A few other things to pick your brain on.
> 1) the *hesalite crystal* - historical reasoning aside, what is your experience with the material? I like that its easy to polish with Polywatch where the more expensive sapphire is stronger but can not be polished out if scratched. But still, plexiglass on a luxury watch??? I dont know.
> 
> ...


----------



## sandhog (Jan 7, 2011)

The ONLY reason i'd pick a Planet Ocean over the Speedy Pro is the age old bad ju-ju of aging eye-sight !  
I'm new to looking at nicer timepieces .....always KNEW what was quality ...just never took the plunge........ but if i still had 20/20 vision i'd be timing EVERYTHING with a Speedmaster and that would be choice #1.

I almost bought a XL PO just for that reason ....but my 42 mm & small wrists makes mine the bees-knees for a quick glance and i can tell time without any help ! A PO Chrono would be my next buy if i ever get another Omega.

It took me 57 years to acquire the one on my wrist now , and for the last 4.5 months its become a part of my left arm  ....You CAN'T go wrong with any of the options ..... Good Luck and Enjoy !!

sandhog


----------



## AnthonyGT1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Interesting Sandhog,
You chose the PO because it's easier to see? I thought the Speedy was known for its high contrast visibility, which is part of why it was chosen by NASA. 
The XL PO is nice but i have small wrists and the 42mm is the perfect size. Any bigger and it will look weird on me.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 24, 2011)

*P*lanet

*O*cean

*! !*


----------



## saderules (Mar 2, 2008)

I was in your position 2 years ago as I owned both the PO and Speedy Pro and had to let go of one of them. I had had the Speedy for 8 months prior to getting the PO, so the PO was newer to me and more exciting. I made the right decision however and kept my Speedy. Here's why I went with it:

1.The Speedy will NEVER go out of style, or isn't subject to change. With the PO, a new model has recently been introduced. It might be a perk to some as models will be more rare in the future, but to me, as a designer, the best designs never go out of style and don't need to be revisited. Think of a sports team uniform that has stood the test of time.

2. The movement in the first gen PO was iffy at first, with many owners having a few issues with it. Felt safer with the 1861.

3. The PO was too heavy for my liking. I don't know what it is about the Speedmaster, but it just sits perfectly on the wrist and is super comfortable.

4. My Speedmaster was staring at me giving me a guilt trip for even considering letting her go 

Also, when I first purchased it, I was having the same "sandwich vs. pro" debate. Again, I'm very happy now that I went with the 3570.50 as it's the real moonwatch, metal caseback and all and I never have to worry about damaging the crystal. The effect the hesalite has on the dial in certain angle is just wonderful. Another dumb thing, I feel the dome crystal somewhat protects the bezel, the crystal will be hit before the bezel depending on the angle, and those scratches can come off.

Suggestion: Instead of thinking of which one you want, think of which one you'll regret not having more once you do have one.

Cheers!


----------



## AnthonyGT1 (Aug 14, 2011)

*saderules Thanks for the insightful post, 
Despite the fact the poll is almost split 50/50, everyone here's really hooking me up with good info on these watches. 
I had an easier time buying a car, compared to an Omega which i would wear for a long long time, a car is pretty temporary (and its not on me all the time). 
*


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

Speedy Pro, hands down.


----------



## ACW (Dec 21, 2008)

PO is definitely a heavy watch with the steel bracelet. The speedy is just so classic. I love how it works with the crocodile strap as well as the metal bracelet. I would get the Speedy then when you can afford it, pick up a PO.


----------



## Michael the Psycho (Jul 8, 2011)

Get the Bond PO 42mm [2201.50.00]. While the Speedy does look great, I just don't need the chronograph / tach.
Even though it's got the 2500 movement, secretly knowing it appeared in Casino Royale is just plain fun.


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

For this exercise, I chose the PO over the Speedy, simply because I think it's a better watch from a functional perspective if you're only going to have one high-end watch. I say this primarily because of the chronometer certificate, superior water resistance and date functionality.

In addition, the bracelet on the PO is superb, both in form and function, and it's a step ahead of the Speedmaster. The lack of micro adjustment in the clasp is a bit of a negative, but you can sort that problem with an additional half link.

But, in reality, I couldn't decide between the two either.


----------



## AnthonyGT1 (Aug 14, 2011)

I am absolute amazing at the results of this thread. I went in hoping to get mixed feelings about both watches but i got a nearly 50%-50% split in opinions on both the poll and thread. To make this worse, almost everyone who said to go with Watch A, had equally positive things to say about Watch B. I guess that mean either decision is a good one. But it doesnt help in my dilemma. 
Readings the thread, rather than the poll results, i noticed a larger amount of members who recommended the Speedy over the PO. I guess this is evidence that true watch entusiasts often are drawn towards the Speedy while members looking at functionality and style are drawn towards the PO (actually both watches, but the PO has the date, automatic movement, better water resistance). 
Buying both at the same time would be perfect. I wonder if I can buy both vintage/pre-owned and pay the same as i would for one new? Anyone have experience with pre-owned? Ive been lookng on ebay for a 3572.50 Speedy Pro w hesalite front and sapphire back, i lost the bid and it sold at $2500 which is pretty high.


----------



## fizz (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Anthony, I'm in a somewhat similar position as you - but comparing only Speedy's (though I love how the PO Looks!) and have therefore voted for it.

My reasons for getting a luxury watch are not too different to yours - https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/speedmaster-buy-there-can-only-one-575916.html
Just to let you know, I was also looking at the used 3572.50 and was sad to see it go (just an hour or so ago) for USD 2,500, which I admit is rather high. Anyway, good luck with whatever decision you eventually end up making.


----------



## AnthonyGT1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Fizz... read your post. I like your reasons for buying the Speedy. But i wouldnt ever recommend the automatic. First of all its slightly bigger making it not look like the original. Second, i like the manual wind, it connects you with the watch, it makes the watch part of your daily life. 
First time i ever saw this watch is on my boss's wrist. he's worn it every day since the 70s and when he told me it was that old i was amazed. I thought it was a modern watch. I dont think it will EVER get old.


----------



## joeuk (Feb 16, 2010)

Anthony sounds like a good reason for you to buy a speedy


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

I don't see the poll as 50/50. As of right now, I see it as 45 to 31 in the favour of the Speedmaster Professional. Just saying...


----------



## sandhog (Jan 7, 2011)

AnthonyGT1 said:


> Interesting Sandhog,
> You chose the PO because it's easier to see? I thought the Speedy was known for its high contrast visibility, which is part of why it was chosen by NASA.
> The XL PO is nice but i have small wrists and the 42mm is the perfect size. Any bigger and it will look weird on me.


I guess what i meant it's the smaller complications that are a struggle for me to see without glasses, whereas my PO only has three hands , and i can see all them with uncorrected vision.
sandhog


----------



## gt0279a (May 18, 2009)

Both are great watches.

The Speedy is definitely more versatile as an 'only' watch. Looks great on the bracelet, dressed 'up' on black/brown leather, and more casual on natos, etc. 

The P.O. used to be offered on a dark brown croc strap, but looks best on the bracelet or a rubber strap IMO. 

I had a similar decision 2 years ago, but some wise advice here led me to buy both a Speedy and a 2254.50 'pre-owned' for less than the 'discounted' price of a new PO.


----------



## RRhodes (Aug 13, 2011)

I looked at the Planet Ocean and SpeedMasters last week when my wife took me shopping for our Anniversary. I fell in love with this Seamaster 300m Chrono Diver. I didn't really like the orange numbers on the face of the PO. I looked at several SpeedMasters and they were all very nice. Just kept going back to the one I bought.


----------



## Corrieri (Aug 18, 2011)

Anthony,

I wouldn`t usually post on a forum, but reading your question prompted me to give you my experience, and let you make up your own mind.

I own 2 Seamasters, an Aquaterra and a Planet Ocean. Without a doubt, the Planet Ocean is a thing of beauty and I always feel special with it on. However, despite having a cronograph certificate, the watch has never kept good time, requiring adjustment on a weekly basis. For a quality timepiece, I think that is a poor performance. 

The other thing to consider when buying an Omega is the Swatch group service centre. They are truly appalling. Expensive, slow, unreliable and totally inflexible. The Customer Service Advisors are more cold and mechanical than the timepieces they service, and their escalation procedure is a joke. I believe all of the premium brand watch makers have similar service performance.

If it was me, I wouldn`t buy another premium brand watch, I would buy a nice £250 watch (A Citizen, with a 5 year warranty, or similar), wear it until it fails, put it in the bin and buy another one. You could use the rest of your £2350 you save to spend on something else.

But thats just me..


----------



## AnthonyGT1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yesterday made bids on two Speedys on Ebay. 3572.50 Hesalite front Sapphire display back. Lost both bids... i cant believe they're used watches and sold for over $2600 each. I wonder why so many Speedys come from Japan. 

Poll update.... Seamaster PO has slowly beat out the Original Speedy Pro 39 to 38.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

AnthonyGT1 said:


> I wonder why so many Speedys come from Japan.


You should be wondering why they hold their value so well...



> Poll update.... Seamaster PO has slowly beat out the Original Speedy Pro 39 to 38.


51 Speedy Pro to 39 Seamaster PO


----------



## joeuk (Feb 16, 2010)

yes dont forget to add on the sapphire sandwich and the 3572 on the speedy total as these are the same watch after all.


----------



## Mr Fjeld (Aug 8, 2010)

I voted Speedmaster. For me it's the ultimate watch; its history, the timeless quality of the design and of course also the legendary movement. It's a pleasure to wind it in the morning - and the occasional polishing of the of the Hesalite crystal makes me feel I take care of the watch myself. One may not really need the tachymeter but it's always nice to have a stopwatch function. And last but not least - for me at least, it is the most beautiful watch in the world. If I was to only have one watch then this is it!


----------



## daeskimo (Jul 24, 2011)

I was faced with the same decision 3-4 weeks ago. I was looking at the speedmaster pro and the PO (42mm, black bezel/orange #'s) for my first omega. The speedy pro has great history and I understand the connection that one feels with their watch when they wind it up in the morning. the PO just has great presence. I love the bracelet on the PO and I love the way the orange looks on a black dial. I only had $$ for one watch so I went with the PO because I needed an everyday watch and got a good deal on one. I have to tell you, although there's no buyer's remorse, I still find myself staring at every speedy pro picture posted on this forum, and it will definitely be the next watch I buy.


----------



## PAKLOKKEI (Jul 30, 2011)

AnthonyGT1 said:


> Yesterday made bids on two Speedys on Ebay. 3572.50 Hesalite front Sapphire display back. Lost both bids... i cant believe they're used watches and sold for over $2600 each. I wonder why so many Speedys come from Japan.
> 
> Poll update.... Seamaster PO has slowly beat out the Original Speedy Pro 39 to 38.


Japanese love to collect items, they have the most vintage Rolexes, High end cars like Ferrari.... and they tend to keep them in very good condtion !

I live in Hong Kong, lots of the pre-owned high end time pieces are imported from Japan


----------



## AnthonyGT1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info.... Was worried that they were replicas from china or something.


----------



## mikem69 (Mar 8, 2009)

did u find one yet?


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

1-Both can be worn with just about anything and just about anywhere

2.Both are beautiful designs, classic with a slight edge going to SpM only because its been around longer but the PO is so close to the old SM300 and SMP that it almost ties

3. The PO is a pretty big chunk of change more then the speedy pro is it not? I'm not that up on current pricing but thats what I thought. Unless you were going for the POgen1.

4. If you did budget enough for the POg2 8500 then perhaps with some creative maneuvering you actually could buy both an POgen 1 and a SpM moon? I dont really know if thats feasable for you but it would be so totally great and fun.

5. If your not a fanatical dive watch fan-the PO may seem a bit bold but thats a matter of taste-yours.

6. Because you stated you were an engineer I have to give the edge to the Speedy pro though in the end. It wears well with anything(as stated) can be switched with so many differetn combos of straps too. Its a bit thinner profile so if wont be banging into stuff on the job as much but will look fantastic with a pair of jeans. And-it is truly the most classic of all the Omegas. No matter what any of our opinions are and which watches-both vintage and modern-its hard to argue that the speedy isnt at the top of Omegas Heritage Classic list.

7. Its also a chronograph which as an engineer you might find useful at times but....so manny other things perform that task from phones to ipads etc. but-A PO is not a chronograph unless ypu go t=for the POC which is a whole differetn ball of wax then the spm and po.

8.The only downside from my pov is the manual wind. I prefer autos and I actuallyprefer the PO to the speedy but if it was my first mass produced luxury watch and I was in your shoes I think I'd go for the speedy unless you already knew you have fallen for the PO (like I did) But then you wouldnt be asking

good luck


----------



## HPoirot (Jan 31, 2011)

Personally, i've always felt that a chrono'ed watch is more casual. So if you want something that's more versatile, i'd go with the PO.

But reading the comments here on WUS, that doesn't seem to be a consensus. 

I have 1 chrono (APROO) watch in my collection and it always looks out of place when i wear it with a shirt and suit.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

I have always liked the robustness of divers in general, do to the bezel they take a hit without generally showing marks. The PO looks awesome, robust, yet refined. Not sure you can go wrong with the PO. Of course the Speedy is a classic, but the PO will be as well one day. Go PO IMO.


----------



## Lucian (Sep 6, 2010)

Is your boss likely to see your purchase of the same watch as a compliment or view you as a follower, trying to impress? 

My choice would be the PO over the Speedy Pro. The lack of a date, the hesalite glass and the manual wind is a problem for me for a long term functional piece. As an engineer, I can understand how these things might appeal to you on a conceptual level, but in reality the romance of having to wind your watch on a regular basis will dim after some time and eventually become an annoyance. The Speedy Pro is a great watch, no doubt, and worth owning if it is not intended to be your only watch. But your boss is of a different generation, when winding an expensive watch daily was a reasonable expectation and when people's relationship to time was frankly very different. You're a modern man, intending to buy the one watch that will be there for you at important moments of your life; the birth of children, important occasions with loved ones, critical business meetings or moments in time of great import. You'll need something robust, and yes, certified for timekeeping accuracy, and yes, automatic. 

Get the PO. It's the sound, logical choice for now. And you never know, your circumstances could always improve and you could afford to own another expensive timepiece down the line. My two cents. For purposes of transparency, I don't own either.


----------



## telackey (Mar 6, 2011)

Lucian said:


> _n reality the romance of having to wind your watch on a regular basis will dim after some time and eventually become an annoyance._


_

If you own more than one watch, I find it goes the other way. It is a quick routine for me to wind all my manual watches before turning in at night. Takes maybe a minute or two, and I enjoy it. The automatics, in contrast, are a pain to keep wound up. You have to buy winders, or just let them run down and then reset the times frequently. Either way, it is a bit of trouble to keep them running. Same goes for dates. It is a bit of a hassle resetting every single one of themon the 1st.

Over time I've noticed my favorite watches tend to be hand wound, with no date, and so now I intentionally look for watches with those characteristics.

To each his own though. That is why there are lots and lots of options.

For full disclosure, I voted for the Speedy with hesalite front and sapphire back. Great combo. I wish I had one like that myself. I know you said the sapphire sandwich was out of your price range. I will say that not too long ago I saw a good price on the brown dial sapphire sandwich. PM me for where, if you are interested. It was still more than the hesalite, but not wildly so. I think the brown dial is cool myself, and very unique. It isn't the classic Speedy, however._


----------



## MajorLonghorn (Aug 12, 2011)

If this is going to be an every day watch, you are going to need the sapphire crystal. I would save a little longer and get the Speedmaster with sapphire, or get the Seamaster now. I have a Seamaster Planet Ocean, and it's built like a tank. I have no concerns about it lasting forever, but it is big and heavy. For that reason, if I had to pick one, I'd save for the Speedmaster.


----------



## AnthonyGT1 (Aug 14, 2011)

mikem69 said:


> did u find one yet?


 I think im leaning towards where i originally was... the Speedy Pro.

Basically if i was able to get a 3572.50 (hesalite front/clear back) pre-owned for under $2500, it would be a done deal. but i dont see any on ebay or anywhere.


----------



## AnthonyGT1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the breakdown Dabaeker.... Good points. Except i acutally like the manual wind, i like that it becomes a routine of my day. I have a habit of constantly playing with and touching my watches anyway. 
They are very close in price, PO is like 200 more maybe. The hangup w me is that for a little more you get the date and sapphire but no chrono. I'd use date more than chrono.


----------



## AnthonyGT1 (Aug 14, 2011)

I agree about the winding. 
I also agree about the sandwich watch. But its not a matter of me saving up for it, i have the money in the bank.... its just im not the type of person to spend $5k or more on a watch. The only reason i am serious about these two watches is because my cousin works for a watch magazine and gets its 30% off and no tax... thats huge, but the sandwich style would still be a lot more. If i can find the discontinued version with a hesalite front and sapphire back, thats the way to go.


----------



## AnthonyGT1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Besides Ebay, does anyone know any other way of finding a pre-owned good condition Omega?? Particularly the 3572.50 hesalite-sapphire sandwich. 

Also, what's your experience buying used? Have you been dissapointed with the scratches or conditon of the watches?


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

MajorLonghorn said:


> If this is going to be an every day watch, you are going to need the sapphire crystal.


Absolutely 100% incorrect.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

When I first got the watch bug big time several years ago, the Speedy was my first love. Then, over the years, I've become obsessed with this watch or that. But always, and invariably, I return to the Speedy. It's for that reason that it is my Grail. I know that it's a watch I will gladly wear for decades to come, whereas if I bought anything else, I'd still want to get the Speedy.

Why? It's hard to put a finger on it. It's not the prettiest watch. Nor is it necessarily the most practical: I'd really like a higher WR rating, and we all know the drawbacks of Hesalite for those of us who don't work in Nasa spacecraft. I don't like chronographs and think tachymeters are stupid. Yet somehow it's beautiful. Omega's designers hit that perfect fusion of utility and form. I can't get enough of the pictures of it: talk about watch p0rn! I also like the timelessness of it. It's never fashionable and thus always fashionable. It's above fashion. Another reason to regard it as a watch that will please for a lifetime of ownership. And then there's the Nasa association, and those picture of Buzz that we all know so well. Apollo was the greatest adventure ever, something that still inspires me. Lately I've been showing Apollo documentaries to my kids, and the idea of what those men did makes me cry (and makes me furious that the manned space program is dead). And when I catch glimpses of that watch with the long black velcro strap, I know that it's the watch I must own. In fact, that's the difference: there are plenty of watches I want (a PO would be lovely!), but the Speedy is the only one I MUST have. Someday.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

DCOmegafan said:


> Why? It's hard to put a finger on it. It's not the prettiest watch. Nor is it necessarily the most practical: I'd really like a higher WR rating, and we all know the drawbacks of Hesalite for those of us who don't work in Nasa spacecraft. I don't like chronographs and think tachymeters are stupid. Yet somehow it's beautiful. Omega's designers hit that perfect fusion of utility and form. I can't get enough of the pictures of it: talk about watch p0rn! I also like the timelessness of it. It's never fashionable and thus always fashionable. It's above fashion. Another reason to regard it as a watch that will please for a lifetime of ownership. *And then there's the Nasa association, and those picture of Buzz that we all know so well. Apollo was the greatest adventure ever, something that still inspires me.* Lately I've been showing Apollo documentaries to my kids, and the idea of what those men did makes me cry (and makes me furious that the manned space program is dead). And when I catch glimpses of that watch with the long black velcro strap, I know that it's the watch I must own. In fact, that's the difference: there are plenty of watches I want (a PO would be lovely!), but the Speedy is the only one I MUST have. Someday.


Couldn't have said it better myself. Classic and timeless, that is the Speedmaster Professional:


----------



## Manuel Garcia O'Kely (May 2, 2011)

Honestly, how wrong can you go with either choice?

My biggest problem with my speedmaster is it's relatively poor WR rating - frankly, I'm afraid to even splash the darn thing in the sink! I guess that's not reasonable, but I'm used to my earlier watch, with a water resistant rating of 500 meters, which I've worn in every water I've ever wanted to go in.

So, my criteria tends to be this: Would I panic if I fell into the river wearing my ONLY watch? Or got pushed into a pool or whatever.

If I could only have ONE watch, I'd go with the dive rated models, regardless of brand.


----------



## telackey (Mar 6, 2011)

@DCOmegafan

You should stick that post in the Speedy essay contest.


----------



## PAKLOKKEI (Jul 30, 2011)

AnthonyGT1 said:


> Besides Ebay, does anyone know any other way of finding a pre-owned good condition Omega?? Particularly the 3572.50 hesalite-sapphire sandwich.
> 
> Also, what's your experience buying used? Have you been dissapointed with the scratches or conditon of the watches?


I got my 3572 from a local shop that sells pre-owned watches, i didnt notice that the brushed side of the watch has done a poor polishing job, i was very dissapointed once i have found out, i am hopping Omega service center can fix this issue when i bring it for a full service.

Regards
Anthony


----------



## yande (Aug 4, 2010)

AnthonyGT1 said:


> Besides Ebay, does anyone know any other way of finding a pre-owned good condition Omega?? Particularly the 3572.50 hesalite-sapphire sandwich.
> 
> Also, what's your experience buying used? Have you been dissapointed with the scratches or conditon of the watches?


I have bought my last 5 or so Omegas from the WUS sales thread, and unlike EBay, I have always been in awe of the condition of the watches that I have bought. In fact, 2 of them, I am still looking for the scratch? that the seller told me was there.

I voted for the PO, but then read that you would be only buying one Omega, well I am still torn. My PO is really a sexy looking watch, IMO, but then the 3570.50 is a classic. If I wasn't into Omega so much, I'd go the PO, durable, robust and sexy.

These two came from the WUS sales thread: PO 2201.50 modified by Orange bezel and Speedmaster Professional 3570.50


----------



## AnthonyGT1 (Aug 14, 2011)

*the decision has been made... The watch has been ordered and is being fedexed from switzerland as i type and should arrive tomorrow. Thank you all for your great advice and input. The winner is....

*






*
speedmaster professsional 3570.50
*


----------



## Panzer (Jan 31, 2009)

Excellent choice! That's was my choice too, about 2 months ago. And I soon rewarded myself with my second choice, a PO, a month later. Enjoy your Speedy Pro.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

Congratulations! You chose well.


----------



## yande (Aug 4, 2010)

Welcome. Remember, love your Speedmaster Professional, and Your Speedmaster Professional will love you..... Well after you are dust... Incredible thought really. It will be beating away, after you (and I) have stopped beating.. :think: A Fantastic choice and a great start!! ;-)


----------



## AnthonyGT1 (Aug 14, 2011)

NEXT ON THE AGENDA.... 

1) I need a spring bar tool that works on the Speedy.... because i definitely intend of using diff. straps along with the bracelet
2) Anyone recommend a good deployment buckle that is not the overpriced Omega one? I dont mind spending inflated money on a watch, but $300 for a steel buckle is ridiculous.


----------



## joeuk (Feb 16, 2010)

congrats Anthony, its been a long time decision but we all have done the same when it comes to the speedy. Buy a bergeon fine tool like this BERGEON STRAP / BRACELET / SPRING BAR TOOL - 6767-F and I know what you mean about paying so much for a deployant, I just bought a hirsch deployant very good quality but also others have bought the RHD deployant, and again bought a hirsch strap, others will agree very very good quality for the price and dont forget to buy some polywatch


----------



## tomsimac (Jul 3, 2011)

Make sure, if this has not been already pointed out to you, the first models HD some issues with the coaxial movement. I read this on the chrono page written by an expert. Who knows for sure?. All I am doing is pointing this out since I was also in the market. I found it odd so many were on resale and a recent offering had me wondering as his price was $1200 “as is”. It was not a replica. Elite deal seeker site.. Just do a search for the watch in past week. You will see it.
One on right.. That is awesome looking.


----------



## joeuk (Feb 16, 2010)

tomsimac said:


> Make sure, if this has not been already pointed out to you, the first models HD some issues with the coaxial movement. I read this on the chrono page written by an expert. Who knows for sure?. All I am doing is pointing this out since I was also in the market. I found it odd so many were on resale and a recent offering had me wondering as his price was $1200 "as is". It was not a replica. Elite deal seeker site.. Just do a search for the watch in past week. You will see it.
> One on right.. That is awesome looking.


The speedy is not a co-axial movement and also one of the best chronograph watches out there.


----------



## AnthonyGT1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks. the 6767F seems to be the tool of choice on all website. 
The Hirsch buckle look good... and a fraction of Omegas.


----------



## arkane (Jun 26, 2008)

AnthonyGT1 said:


> NEXT ON THE AGENDA....
> 
> 1) I need a spring bar tool that works on the Speedy.... because i definitely intend of using diff. straps along with the bracelet
> 2) Anyone recommend a good deployment buckle that is not the overpriced Omega one? I dont mind spending inflated money on a watch, but $300 for a steel buckle is ridiculous.


CONGRATS on the Speedy! It was my first Omega as well.

1) Bergeon 6767F (or the AF 117.450 is the same thing)
2) RHD Deployant Clasps


----------



## Moon Mullins (Jan 4, 2012)

nuovorecord said:


> For this exercise, I chose the PO over the Speedy, simply because I think it's a better watch from a functional perspective if you're only going to have one high-end watch. I say this primarily because of the chronometer certificate, superior water resistance and date functionality.
> 
> In addition, the bracelet on the PO is superb, both in form and function, and it's a step ahead of the Speedmaster. The lack of micro adjustment in the clasp is a bit of a negative, but you can sort that problem with an additional half link.
> 
> But, in reality, I couldn't decide between the two either.


I vote for the Speedmaster, and it does not need to be COSC approved, it went to the Moon!


----------



## sager (Dec 16, 2011)

yande said:


> I have bought my last 5 or so Omegas from the WUS sales thread, and unlike EBay, I have always been in awe of the condition of the watches that I have bought. In fact, 2 of them, I am still looking for the scratch? that the seller told me was there.
> 
> I voted for the PO, but then read that you would be only buying one Omega, well I am still torn. My PO is really a sexy looking watch, IMO, but then the 3570.50 is a classic. If I wasn't into Omega so much, I'd go the PO, durable, robust and sexy.
> 
> These two came from the WUS sales thread: PO 2201.50 modified by Orange bezel and Speedmaster Professional 3570.50


Beautiful combo you've got there!


----------



## Kev0417 (May 22, 2011)

I would go for the Speedmaster as it has the history and goes with anything. The PO is a great watch but after recently getting my Connie f300, I see the inherent quality of the timeless and wearability of a watch that has a vintage and modern look to it depending on the bracelet or strap you choose.


----------



## Has No Left (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry if this is a dumb question...what is the difference between a Speedmaster Pro and a Speedmaster Date (other than one has a Date window)? I've owned quartz and automatic watches, but never a manual wound watch. How does that work - you have to wind it every day? How long does the power last? I have about 4 watches that I wear regularly, how inconvenient would it be to have a Speedy Pro or Date if it's only going to be worn once per week or so (assuming a winder will do me no good)?


----------



## Percivale (Feb 1, 2012)

I have read all this thread. How good is this forum!!

I have a very similar problem.

I will be grateful for any help

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/speedmaster-date-seamaster-planet-ocean-652943.html#post4758711


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ah hell I'm in the same boat but what a boat to be in eh? ;-)


----------



## Zidane (Feb 11, 2006)

Comparing a Speedmaster Date to a PO is a no brainer; PO all the way. The PO is a future classic. Can't say the same for the Speedmaster date.


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

Zidane said:


> Comparing a Speedmaster Date to a PO is a no brainer; PO all the way. The PO is a future classic. Can't say the same for the Speedmaster date.


This.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## twitceh (Feb 17, 2012)

What would you guys say between the Speedmaster Pro (Sapphire Sandwich) Vs Speedmaster Broadarrow 1957 reissue Vs PO 8500 Vs Speedy 9300.

I am thinking mostly about the 1957 reissue cause the price is half the PO... Otherwise might be going for the PO... I love the Speedies especially the 9300, but the price.... ouch


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

omega speedmaster from the 60's-80's


----------



## TheSmilingAssassin (Feb 25, 2012)

If you've got 5K (UK) to spare then the PO it has to be, 2012 model is just pure gorgeousness.


----------



## wutang (Jan 11, 2013)

This forum is extremely helpful for someone like me....I am looking into breaking into a new Seamaster or Speedmaster omega as my first amazing timepiece and I am leaning towards the mooonwatch. This forum is amazing, I've been reading all over there is so much information to find, thank you all!


----------



## yande (Aug 4, 2010)

Welcome Wutang. Yes, there is a wealth of info here and it sounds like you have found and used the Search button, that's great.

What an extremely close Poll! At this stage, the Speedmaster Professional is one vote ahead (107 votes) of the Seamaster PO (106 votes) and together they have 86% of the voting. That is surprising considering the Pro has a hesalite crystal, which a lot complain about its susceptibility to scratching, and the difference in WR. (Water Resistance)


----------



## Haddock (Jul 25, 2012)

I just made it a draw... b-)



yande said:


> What an extremely close Poll! At this stage, the Speedmaster Professional is one vote ahead (107 votes) of the Seamaster PO (106 votes)...(Water Resistance)


----------



## Alain Lee (Mar 15, 2013)

Just as I expected. close call bet speedy pro and po. since the po is my first omega, my second one is either the AT blue 38.5/41.5 or the speedy pro. between the po 42 8500 and speedy pro, no contest for me, I go po all the way since i have been wanting this for a very long time. but the second omega? its really a tossup as i want another seamster? or a speedy pro for versatility in my collection.


----------



## rightrower (Feb 19, 2013)

Interesting thread! I was thinking about seamaster pro (with coaxial movement) or orange 45.5mm PO (2500D movement). I have been offered fairly intriguing price for both but I am in 2 minds.

In some way, I am leaning to SMP as it is a classic black.


----------



## El Gato (Nov 24, 2013)

I know this is an old post, but wanted to comment because I really think this is what the Speedy Pro was intended for - to be worn, to be part of your life, and to really put its extreme durability to good use. I love looking at that photo you posted, every scratch and ding on it like footprints from your life.

I recently ordered a speedy pro, and posts like this helped drive me to finally make the financial sacrifice to own this watch that I have wanted since I was a kid.



BobmG8 said:


> I have owned my speedy since I was 14, I purchased it back in 1972. I have worn it through my service in the Army as an MP, through college and I still love this watch. Sure I have purchased a Seamaster and X-33 over the years but there is nothing like the original Speedmaster Professional. This watch has a rich history with a look of confidence that never changes. If I were you and had the ability to purchase a brand new Omega I certainly would make it a Speedmaster Professional. Here is mine after all these years.
> 
> View attachment 492210


----------



## BobmG8 (Jul 26, 2011)

El Gato said:


> I know this is an old post, but wanted to comment because I really think this is what the Speedy Pro was intended for - to be worn, to be part of your life, and to really put its extreme durability to good use. I love looking at that photo you posted, every scratch and ding on it like footprints from your life.
> 
> I recently ordered a speedy pro, and posts like this helped drive me to finally make the financial sacrifice to own this watch that I have wanted since I was a kid.


I was surprised to see your post pop up on Tapatalk. I hope you are as proud to wear your new speedy pro 42 years from now as I am today. Enjoy!


----------



## zoomo (May 15, 2014)

Like the previous two posters, I know this is a very old thread but thought I would add my two penneth worth for anyone that comes along since I’ve read many similar threads where people are faced with a Speedmaster Vs XXXX dilemma. I went through a similar process last year when I decided I wanted a nice watch to last a lifetime, that I could pass to my son and one that I could wear with pretty much anything. It started one day when I saw a Tag Carrera which I liked partly because of the brand reputation but more because I liked the design. It looked good on the wrist and I liked the display back which showed off the movement. I called it a mechanism back then... how far I've come . I felt Rolex was never an option because they were a little too showy for me and also there is a stigma attached in some circles where some people will form an opinion about the wearer. My opinion has since changed now that I understand more about Rolex history and engineering. Anyway not to get off topic because I'm conscious the thread is about Speedmaster Pro Vs Seamaster! So when it came down to it after months of research and reading this forum I chose the Speedmaster Pro (with hesalite crystal) over the Seamaster, the Seamaster PO, Tag Carrera and Rolex Daytona. There were three things that swung it for me and to be honest I arrived at the decision pretty quickly but took a long time to find one I wanted to buy (I bought pre-owned). Firstly, and like many folk, I like the heritage of the Speedmaster. It was the first watch worn on the moon and I must admit I love the story about how NASA picked the Speedmaster after a week of intense testing (because it was the only watch still working!). Secondly, it’s a design classic that is unchanged in nearly 60 years! I am a vintage fan at heart and this watch (for me) transcends generations and really can be worn with anything, I also like that not many people notice it for much more than just a nice looking watch. Lastly, I remember the comment above from BobmG8 about how he bought his watch when he was 14 and still wears it 40 years later, this had a real impact on me and affirmed the decision. There were many other comments similar to this and I thought if a watch is still keeping accurate time and appeals to its owner after 40 years, manages to look both vintage and “on trend” in 2014 and has been to the moon it’s got to be worth investing in! 8 months later and I absolutely love it to bits, I could not have been happier with the decision. The dilemma I have now though is I’d like to get another watch to start a collection but nothing measures up….

Anyway, these are just my thoughts. I hope I’ve not offended anyone!


----------



## susancarlin1960 (Mar 13, 2015)

Second hand jlc no contest


----------



## susancarlin1960 (Mar 13, 2015)

Buy a bottle of finest reserve port and contemplate what you can buy mint s/h. Why drink cider when you can drink port1😉👍


----------



## dfiled (Oct 2, 2014)

I didn't have time to read through 11 pages of posts, so apologies if someone has said this already, but I'd suggest buying a PO 2201.50 or 2201.51 on the used market, with the 2500D movement. Thinner than the new PO, thus more versatile.


----------



## markusf (Mar 21, 2017)

Easy choice here guys! The PO!! 8900 all day longmi


----------

